# Found old sound card. Worth it?



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2012)

I was going through my old, very old, computers. Ones that family gave me when they didnt want them. Since I have no use for them I was going to bring them to the dump. I found a creative soundblaster ct4780.

Is this old thing any better than modern integrated sound?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> I was going through my old, very old, computers. Ones that family gave me when they didnt want them. Since I have no use for them I was going to bring them to the dump. I found a creative soundblaster ct4780.
> 
> Is this old thing any better than modern integrated sound?



You're integrated audio is most likely better and most likely can do higher sampling rates and higher bitrates, such as 192khz @ 24-bit vs 48/44.8khz @ 16-bit that the SoundBlaster can do. Also if it is really old, it may not even be supported by Windows 7, let alone 64-bit. Honestly, I wouldn't try unless your looking for something to do with your spare time just to see if it works or not.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2012)

It is that old and isn't supported by windows 7. I don't have experience with sound cards so I just decided to ask. thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> It is that old and isn't supported by windows 7. I don't have experience with sound cards so I just decided to ask. thanks



Live was a good series of cards compared to X-Fi


Your Model is the Live! Value Official Driver below

http://support.creative.com/Product...RSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_4856,VARSET=CategoryID:1

More Useful Info Below

http://forums.creative.com/archive/index.php?t-535573.html

http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/65392-audio-driver-sound-blaster-ct4780-windows-7-a.html

(Useful Driver Alternative Mentioned in Link Above- Driver Down Below this)

http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/

Additional Info Live series uses EMU10K1 DSP (Optimized driver found above)

I own a SB PCI 512 which is a EMU10K1 DSP card (AKA Ultra Budget Model Live Card- But it Definitly had advantage over onboard audio or even X-FI due to Hardware Midi controller which rendered User MIDI files on the fly and made them sound better (Odd I know but is true)


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2012)

With drivers handed to me like this... maybe I will try it... Just for fun


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> With drivers handed to me like this... maybe I will try it... Just for fun



Bear In Mind the Official Creative Driver is XP based, x86 and x64. If You use 64bit windows try the 64bit driver, but id recommend a restore point made before install of card, after install of card, and before install of driver for the card.

For Me to Use my AUdio card in XP i had to patch drivers but I found out Individual Apps needed to be installed to get proper functions.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have one of those pulled from an old Dell P4 machine. Considering they were budget cards 10 years ago, modern onboard sound will be equivalent or better. If there's no static in your headphones and you don't have audiophile worthy cans or speakers, there isn't much reason to switch from modern onboard solutions in favor of a *then* cheap 12 year old card that has no drivers beyond XP, less sample rate and an inferior signal to noise ratio.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have one of those pulled from an old Dell P4 machine. Considering they were budget cards 10 years ago, modern onboard sound will be equivalent or better. If there's no static in your headphones and you don't have audiophile worthy cans or speakers, there isn't much reason to switch from modern onboard solutions in favor of a *then* cheap 12 year old card that has no drivers beyond XP, less sample rate and an inferior signal to noise ratio.



That is what I was looking for originally. A detailed explanation of why not to. I think I will play with it still. Its like a challenge just to get it to work. I have accepted said challenge... but will try to complete ... said challenge in the days to come. I am busy with case modding on the mind for one of the old computer cases.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2012)

it be cool to test out with it


----------



## Nordic (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny. The day I go to get rid of all these old computers a friend gets a p4 computer and wants all the stuff to play with. Either way its out of my hands. That sound card came out of a p3. I still have it and will play with it. I will let you guys know results.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a sb live gamer 5.1 in my server uder win xp. It has always been a good card until Soundstorm came along. I also have a Audigy Platinum and a Audigy Platinum 2, both with live drives and they work great and even have driver for Win 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes because CL decided to drop support for the LIVE Series and keep Audigy1/2 and XFi Updated.


----------



## redeye (Mar 28, 2012)

oh the nightmares!... the nightmares!..

ah, what an experience creative sound cards were in the xp days!.. 
reinstalling drivers ah what fun  at the same time.
and i have a creative audigy  with the outboard box. cost me 321 dollars!. don't use due to it's pci slot.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I know from my own personal dealings that even an Audigy 2 ZS had issues with Windows 7. 
I built a new PC for my Ex-Wife on a budget. 

i5 760
ASUS P7P55D-E
4GB Crucial DDR3 1333
Sapphire 6850 1GB
Win 7 64 Premium
I re-used the Audigy 2 ZS as it was no doubt better than the VIA onboard the MoBo had.
She ONLY plays BF3 but was having issues with random lock ups and crashes. I tried the latest supposed supported Win 7 drivers from Creative, no change. Then I having done a little reading it was mentioned that Daniel K's drivers would help with this issue.
Sadly that didn't fix it either so I eventually yanked the card and put it back on the onboard. No crashes since.
Sad really as I have 2 nice Audigy 2's(one is a ZS) But it seems they just don't play nice with with Windows 7. Thankfully my X-Fi Fatality(PCI with the breakout box which I don't use) continues to run issue free.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 28, 2012)

In my main gaming rig, the onboard audio is probably better. On my linux server, it is probably better. Then again it is a linux server without a need for it


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 28, 2012)

james888 said:


> In my main gaming rig, the onboard audio is probably better. On my linux server, it is probably better. Then again it is a linux server without a need for it



Heh I bet Linux would have less issues with Creative


----------



## KainXS (Mar 28, 2012)

sad it isn't 7.1 live because the software X-fi runs with that


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2012)

Here I go. Going to try to get it to work. Not really sure how to test if there is a difference in audio quality but my own ears.

*The features of this SB ct4780:*
General Features:
Interface: PCI
E-mu Systems, Inc. EMU10K1 chipset
64-voice hardware polyphony with E-mus patented 8-point
interpolation technology
48 MIDI channels with 128 GM & GS compatible
instruments and 10 drum kits
Support for real-time digital effects like reverb,
chorus, flanger,
pitch shifter, or distortion across any audio source
Capable of processing, mixing and positioning audio
streams using up to 131
available hardware channels
Accelerates Microsoft DirectSound and DirectSound 3D
Processes bit resolutions from 4-bit to 16-bit
Processes sample rates from 5kHz to 48kHz
Hardware full duplex support enables simultaneous
record and playback at
8 standard sample rates
Utilizes AC 97 Audio Codec
Supports Sound Blaster MIDI and MPU-401 modes  


*Compared to my onboard audio(Realtek® ALC892):*
Hardware Features
DACs with 95dB SNR (A-weighting), ADCs with 90dB SNR (A-weighting)
Ten DAC channels support 16/20/24-bit PCM format for 7.1 channel sound playback, plus 2 channels of concurrent independent stereo sound output (multiple streaming) through the front panel output
Two stereo ADCs support 16/20/24-bit PCM format, multiple stereo recording
All DACs supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
All ADCs supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
Primary 16/20/24-bit SPDIF-OUT supports 32k/44.1k/48k/88.2k/96k/192kHz sample rate
Secondary 16/20/24-bit SPDIF-OUT supports 32k/44.1k/48k/88.2k/96k/192kHz sample rate
16/20/24-bit SPDIF-IN supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
All analog jacks (port-A to port-G) are stereo input and output re-tasking
Port-D/E/F built-in headphone amplifiers
Port-B/C/E/F with software selectable boost gain (+10/+20/+30dB) for analog microphone input
High-quality analog differential CD input
Supports external PCBEEP input and built-in digital BEEP generator
Software selectable 2.5V/3.2V/4.0V VREFOUT
Up to four channels of microphone array input are supported for AEC/BF applications
Three jack detection pins; each designed to detect up to 4 jacks
Supports legacy analog mixer architecture
Up to two GPIOs (General Purpose Input and Output) for customized applications. GPIO0 and GPIO1 share pin with DMIC-CLK and DMIC-DATA
Supports mono and stereo digital microphone interface (pins shared with GPIO0 and GPIO1)
Supports anti-pop mode when analog power LDO-IN is on and digital power is off
Content Protection for Full Rate lossless DVD Audio, Blu-ray DVD, and HD-DVD audio content playback (with selected versions of WinDVD/PowerDVD/TMT)
1dB per step output volume and input volume control
Supports 3.3V digital core power, 1.5V or 3.3V digital I/O power for HD Audio link, and 5.0V analog power
Intel low power ECR compliant and power status control for each analog/digital converter and pin widget
48-pin LQFP ‘Green’ package 

Software Features
Meets Microsoft WLP 3.x and future WLP audio requirements
WaveRT-based audio function driver for Windows Vista and Windows 7
Direct Sound 3D™ compatible
I3DL2 compatible
7.1+2 channel multi-streaming enables concurrent gaming/VoIP
Emulation of 26 sound environments to enhance gaming experience
Multiband software equalizer and tools provided
Voice Cancellation and Key Shifting effect
Dynamic range control (expander, compressor, and limiter) with adjustable parameters
Intuitive Configuration Panel (Realtek Audio Manager) to enhance user experience
Microphone Acoustic Echo Cancellation (AEC), Noise Suppression (NS), and Beam Forming (BF) technology for voice applications
Smart multiple streaming operation
HDMI audio driver for AMD platform
Optional Dolby PCEE program, SRS TruSurround HD, SRS Premium Sound, Fortemedia SAM, Creative Host Audio, Synopsys Sonic Focus, DTS Surround Sensation | UltraPC, and DTS Connect licenses

My onboard is much better. My linux server has a realtek alc662. I don't think I will put in there though as it is a server.
*
Edit: Tested. The card works with the modified drivers. It has limited functionality. It didn't work at first. Then playing around with the control panel, I turned on surround, and I jumped 10 feet because it made noise and was on all the way. It does sound different. I would say my onboard Realtech ac892 is better. Low sounds sound better on this card, but it doesn't have the full range that my onboard audio does for sure. If I had*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 30, 2012)

I figured that would be the case. As long as you had fun trying it out I guess it was worth it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys are silly ,You have 6950 and 6850 video cards ,Use the damn sound on them Better then any on board or Sound blaster cards.Only thing is no mic with them,but heck......


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You guys are silly ,You have 6950 and 6850 video cards ,Use the damn sound on them Better then any on board or Sound blaster cards.Only thing is no mic with them,but heck......



That only helps if he has an HDMI-audio ready display or a nice receiver that can grab that signal.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2012)

Old sound cards tend to sound better. I found an old PCI SoundBlaster Pro, which had an AKM-made DAC. It sounded better than most modern sound cards. I played with it for a while, before getting my Essence STX back in


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That only helps if he has an HDMI-audio ready display or a nice receiver that can grab that signal.



If he has a monitor that has hdmi yes it will play.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 1, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> If he has a monitor that has hdmi yes it will play.



but it wont sound better coz monitors have shite speakers.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> but it wont sound better coz monitors have shite speakers.



My 28" HannsSpree has HDMI and has a stereo mini-jack for headphones. It sounds okay, but not nearly as good as onboard audio. At least modern day onboard audio codecs support higher sampling and bit rates. With a good pair of headphones, 24-bit 192khz sounds pretty nice and you won't be doing that with HDMI. I use these for headphones, and when something doesn't sound right, you hear it. Nicest headphones I've ever used.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> but it wont sound better coz monitors have shite speakers.



I didn't know the 6950 had audio on it. I thought it just had audio pass through.

It does have to do a lot with speakers. My tv/monitor has pretty good speakers, so I like to think. I can't tell the difference from them and my headphones. Speaker quality makes a difference. I do have surround sound speakers I am trying to find a good cheap used receiver to use. Then I might notice a difference.

The goal was never to use the old sound card for a sound card. It was to see if it would work for FUN.

Also. This soundcard is really old. It was pulled out of a p3 computer I have had for 10 years. I was getting rid of my old computers and decided to make this post about it. Then to play with it. Now it too is going to will join its p3 mother.


----------

